# SODE - Social Detention Inc./Bitplaza



## Tradeaway (26 February 2020)

Hey everyone I want to share a interesting stock with you guys. The stock ticker is SODE and it trades on the American stock exchange. The company recently acquired a stake in Bitplaza Inc, a global bitcoin shopping marketplace. The Bitplaza shopping platform is already launched and generating revenue. It's currently launched on the Apple App store and Google Play. 
Here is a video about the Bitplaza shopping app: 
Aside from that, SODE has a clean balance sheet and growing revenue and the company is net profitable. With the company now being directly in the bitcoin industry the future direction of the company is definitely going to be very interesting. Bitcoin recently has been getting a lot of attention from financial institutions and tech giants. It's also being featured in the news frequently on outlets such as CNBC, FOX, ABC because of the price appreciation.


----------



## Tradeaway (26 February 2020)

Bitplaza Inc Introducing Cryptocurrency to Retail
Link to news: https://globalcoinreport.com/bitplaza-inc-introducing-cryptocurrency-to-retail/

Also here is a video of the Bitplaza shopping platform:


----------

